# Kate Bush



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Not only one of the most beautiful but one of the most talented women in pop music.









The Hounds of Love is a towering masterpiece which I never tire of.









Continue to enjoy all her music just as much now as I did back in the day.
50 Words for Snow shows she hasn't lost her abilities in the preceding years.

Any other fans


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Agree with your remarks both on her looks and her music. 

Hounds of love is my favourite pop/rock CD of all time. I thought Aerial was an amazing comeback, but 50 Words for Snow made less of an impression on me.

I recommend the BBC4 documentary about her on YouTube (4 links, see here).


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Agree with your remarks both on her looks and her music.
> 
> Hounds of love is my favourite pop/rock CD of all time. I thought Aerial was an amazing comeback, but 50 Words for Snow made less of an impression on me.
> 
> I recommend the BBC4 documentary about her on YouTube (4 links, see here).


Yes I watched that documentary and it was really enjoyable.
Aerial *was* an amazing comeback and I agree it was a better album than 50 words. She specialises in making comebacks with the amount of time it takes her to get a record out nowadays. I was really sorry not to see her live recently when she did a few dates in London. She probably won't do any more as it was her first live dates since the 70's.

Hounds of Love is one of my favourites - I'd probably put it very near the top. Hello Earth continues to send tingles down my spine 30 years after first hearing it and I can't say that about many pieces of music.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cool... I never heard her. Which albums should I start off with?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I loved her and her music back then. I haven't heard any since the late '70s/early '80s, when she disappeared from the musical landscape (and my interest left pop behind). Has she done any Lieder albums? Opera?


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

@Brotanganist == No Lieder or Opera I'm afraid 

@Albert - Most people would consider Hounds of Love her masterpiece. It also contains a few top 10 hits. Shows both her 'pop' side and her artistic side. If you like Tori Amos you should like Kate as she heavily influenced Tori.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

MagneticGhost said:


> @Brotanganist == No Lieder or Opera I'm afraid
> 
> @Albert - Most people would consider Hounds of Love her masterpiece. It also contains a few top 10 hits. Shows both her 'pop' side and her artistic side. If you like Tori Amos you should like Kate as she heavily influenced Tori.
> View attachment 64599


Cool beans. Much appreciation and I will add that to my iTunes wishlist.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I love the music of Kate Bush, so many great albums but my absolute favorite remains the first:










After about five hundred listens its still as fresh and astonishing, as unique and self-assured as the first time.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Not much of a fan myself, but I like Wuthering Heights a lot. Plus, her duet on Don't Give Up.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

The first two albums are VERY strong and there are plenty of good songs after that. It might not be critics' choice, but side 1 of Lionheart is my amazeballs Kate experience


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I enjoyed her The Sensual World album the most. And yes, I do think she is remarkably beautiful. I'm a big fan.


----------

